# season ender 220



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

Shot 220


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

More pics please...thats crazy Awesome Man, Good Job! :beer:


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

sorry heres the pic we also shot 280 on weds then 220 on sat 90 on sunday that makes it almost 1800 snows for the fall in nodak freaking sickness


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

HOLY LORD! THATS A PILE!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Awesome :thumb: Are those birds on the ground in the background? With as much corn thats being planted up there im sure you see world class hunting well after the birds "should" have bugged out year after year.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris! It was an unreal hunt!!

Derek B.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

man! save some for us down here in louisiana! I've seen nothing but good reports so far. hope they act the same down here.


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

how many bands out of those piles?


----------

